# Subscribe



## Geezer (Oct 3, 2021)

I am going to do an FCP. 
[IRONY] You will never guess what it is about. [/IRONY]

Having followed the instructions at:








						GitHub - freebsd/fcp: The FreeBSD Community Proposal Repository
					

The FreeBSD Community Proposal Repository. Contribute to freebsd/fcp development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				











						fcp/fcp-0000.md at master · freebsd/fcp
					

The FreeBSD Community Proposal Repository. Contribute to freebsd/fcp development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				











						fcp/template.md at master · freebsd/fcp
					

The FreeBSD Community Proposal Repository. Contribute to freebsd/fcp development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




It does say:


> If the author lacks a GitHub account or needs assistance they SHOULD contact fcp-editors@freebsd.org.


And I will also need to send to fcp@freebsd.org .

It seems as though fcp-editors@freebsd.org needs subscribing to.

So I follow the instructions at:








						Mailing Lists
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				











						Appendix C. Resources on the Internet
					

FreeBSD additional resources on internet like websites, mailing lists, mirrors, etc




					docs.freebsd.org
				





			lists.freebsd.org Mailing Lists
		


There is nowhere to subscribe to either of the two mailing lists.

[IRONY] Quite convoluted this FCP process. [/IRONY]

Has anyone *ever* done an FCP? Ever, _ever_, _*EVER *_?

How do you How do I subscribe to fcp-editors@freebsd.org and fcp@freebsd.org ?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 3, 2021)

This approach to community proposals made sense at the time, however I suspect that it has been largely forgotten (maybe because this type of use of GitHub is not ideal for so diverse a community). 

Please see, for example: 









						armv7 MACHINE_ARCH · Issue #47 · freebsd/fcp
					

https://github.com/freebsd/fcp/blob/master/fcp-0100.md FCP 100: Adding armv7 MACHINE_ARCH From https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=arch&sektion=7&manpath=FreeBSD+12.2-RELEASE: … Archi...




					github.com


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 3, 2021)

Geezer said:


> lists.freebsd.org Mailing Lists



<https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo> is legacy.

Instead: <https://lists.freebsd.org/>

The two lists are spammed, increasing my suspicion that this approach to proposals is largely forgotten. See for example:

<https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fcp/2020-December/000148.html>
<https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fcp-editors/2020-December/000013.html>
FreeBSD bug 258883 – Review appropriateness of freebsd-fcp and freebsd-fcp-editors for a community proposals process


----------



## Geezer (Oct 3, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> This approach to community proposals made sense at the time, however I suspect that it has been largely forgotten (maybe because this type of use of GitHub is not ideal for so diverse a community).



Am I supposed to join github (done), and then within freebsd/fcp/issues create a new issue and drag my markdown file into place?


----------



## Geezer (Oct 3, 2021)

Will anyone (apart from you) see it? Let alone those in charge who may be able to act on it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 3, 2021)

GitHub content is largely public. Open <https://github.com/freebsd/fcp/blob/master/fcp-0100.md> (for example) in a private browser window, it's visible without sign in to GitHub.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 4, 2021)

> Your thread Subscribe was moved to a different forum.



Thank you for moving my thread. Especially if it was in the wrong place. (I am not really sure where it is now.)

I assume it was moved by the moderators, who I would also assume have a good supplemental knowledge of Freebsd, related mailing lists, community proposals and such. And I also assume (yes lots of assumptions here) that having moved this thread, you have actually read it. Well. [respectfully] *Got any ideas then?* [/respectfully]

By the way, none of these BB codes seem to have an effect:
[respectfully]
[irony]
[sarcasm]
[despair]


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Thank you for moving my thread. Especially if it was in the wrong place. (I am not really sure where it is now.)


The "Feedback" section is for feedback on the forums itself. As this has nothing to do with the forums it had no place there. As I had no other place that would fit it got moved to "Offtopic".


----------



## linimon@ (Oct 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Will anyone (apart from you) see it? Let alone those in charge who may be able to act on it.


Warner Losh (imp@) was the driving force behind the idea of FCPs, as a potential way to move "calls for comment" off the mailing lists and into something more formal/more visible.

Uptake was not what I personally would have hoped.  You'd have to ask imp for his intentions going forwards.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 10, 2021)

Thank you linimon@ . I am glad that developers keep an eye on the forum.

I have e-mailed imp@ and so far not received a reply.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 10, 2021)

Geezer said:


> … so far not received a reply.



Without me wishing to know what's in the e-mail: for anyone who wonders about community processes, what's below should be of interest.









						Git: phase 2: call for participation from Warner Losh
					

Subject:  Call for participation   Date:  Thu, 2 Sep 2021 08:43:21 -0600   From:  Warner Losh    To:  FreeBSD Current , FreeBSD Hackers , FreeBSD Ports     From the e-mail:    … phase 1 was limited to moving away from subversion and to git.  Now's the time for phase 2. The deferred items...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




– cross-posted to <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/pgrq0s/-/>. From the quote in post 2, with added emphasis:



> … we’re explicitly inviting *all members of the FreeBSD community* to participate *so that more members* of the community *can more easily contribute* to the project. …




Incidentally:









						GitHub - freebsd/freebsd-src: FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror)
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




– there's the phrase "(read-only mirror)", however this is not _entirely_ true; see for example <https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-src/pull/543#pullrequestreview-769601565> and the subsequent comment from Warner Losh.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 10, 2021)

It seems as though the _infrastructure_ to submit a proposal is significantly cumbersome and impermeable. 

In any case, most definitely more complex than the _proposed_ proposal.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 9, 2022)

FreeBSD Community Proposals​
From <https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-hackers/2022-April/000987.html>: 



> … the mailing lists associated with the FreeBSD Community Proposal ("FCP") process have been decommissioned. We were optimistic about the process, but after five years it hasn't really caught on in the community.
> 
> This core team will not be attempting to hastily replace the FCP in What time we have left, but we hope that the next core will take this experience and lead the project into a solution that fills the same gap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geezer (Apr 9, 2022)

Right.


----------

